# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Làm gì với chiếc điện thoại iPhone cũ?

## 0964059802

vậy là sản phẩm công nghệ đình đám nhất của năm, điện thoại iphone 5 đã chính thức ra mắt. sau những thông tin về mẫu mã, công nghệ của chiếc điện thoại này, một câu hỏi được nêu ra: người sắp mua iphone 5 sẽ làm gì với chiếc iphone cũ?


cho bọn trẻ chiếc iphone cũ, để chúng chơi game, xem phim, nghe nhạc và qua đó... bớt quấy rầy bạn - ảnh: afp

nhà báo chuyên viết mảng công nghệ barbara ortutay của hãng ap đưa ra gợi ý 11 cách “giải quyết” chiếc iphone cũ của bạn.
1. cho các con

cho bọn trẻ chiếc iphone 4 cu, chiếc bạn đang dùng, để chúng chơi game, xem phim, nghe nhạc và qua đó bớt quấy rầy bạn. hãy nạp thật nhiều game vào chiếc điện thoại cũ đó cho các con.

2. tặng cho cha mẹ già, người thân

người lớn tuổi thì chẳng háo hức chạy đua với điện thoại thông minh, nhưng chiếc iphone cũ của bạn có thể giúp cha mẹ mình có niềm vui nho nhỏ. thậm chí với chiếc iphone 4 hoặc 4s, bạn cũng có thể tặng cho người thân nào đó vẫn đang xài iphone đời cũ hơn, xem như là món quà lên đời iphone.

3. dùng như một chiếc ipad mini

bạn vẫn có thể dùng iphone cũ xem video, nhận và gửi email khi có kết nối wi-fi..

4. tặng cho từ thiện

nhiều tổ chức từ thiện sẵn sàng nhận những chiếc iphone cũ, miễn còn sử dụng được. tại mỹ có tổ chức tặng điện thoại cho binh lính, hay tổ chức quốc gia chống bạo hành cũng là nơi tiếp nhận những món quà này.

5. dùng làm đồng hồ báo thức

thật là thời trang và sành điệu với chiếc đồng hồ báo thức iphone của thế kỷ 21, thay vì báo thức bằng radio của thế kỷ 20.

6. bán lấy chút tiền

bạn có thể bán chiếc điện thoại cũ qua mạng ebay. ở mỹ, có một số công ty chuyên thu mua iphone cũ với giá từ vài chục đến vài trăm usd tùy chất lượng. một chiếc iphone 4s 32 gb xài mạng verizon wireless có thể được mua vào với giá 237 usd nếu còn tốt hoặc 90 usd nếu bị bể mặt kính.

----------

